# Ever heard of John Carris Investments?



## Town (22 Mar 2011)

I have opened an a/c with Carris and they use Legent as thir clearing agent. All appears fine as I have on line access and they are registered with FINRA in the US. Anyone else heard/or used them?


----------



## Sunny (22 Mar 2011)

Nope but that doesn't mean anything. What are you using them for?


----------



## mercman (22 Mar 2011)

They haven't even got a website to display what they are doing or trading in. Is the post of the OP an advertisement or do you hold any useful information on them. So far the info I have found is pretty useless.


----------



## JOSPEN (13 Jan 2012)

John Carris investments are chasing me to open a brokerage account, saying that they have the inside track on share investments etc. I will give them a go if they are genuine brokers.  What is your experience?  Did they give good advice? did you make any profits?  Were you able to withdraw money? Are they genuine or just scam artisits?


----------



## mercman (13 Jan 2012)

Just as a point in FACT, It is not possible for any single individual to have the Inside track on shares. Sure one might have gut feelings on an equity now and then but to have an overall inside track on the whole market, I do not believe it is possible. Its your money and you take your chances. I wish you luck but would not like to see anybody learning the hard way. Basically and without my knowing any of the individuals, you have been warned.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2012)

JOSPEN said:


> John Carris investments are chasing me to open a brokerage account


How and why are they "chasing" you to open an account? Of itself this would make me curious/suspicious.


----------



## JOSPEN (13 Jan 2012)

I am suspicious too, hence my questions.  I am hoping to hear from the oroginator of this thread, who has been a client of John Carris, to learn of his experience.


----------



## sunnydonkey (14 Jan 2012)

No reputable broker should claim to have an inside track (that would be illegal). No reputable broker should 'chase' you to open an account.

If it looks like a duck....etc.


----------



## Luternau (14 Jan 2012)

I would be suspicious of this thread. Dead for almost a year and then a new poster comes on...looks more like 'how to get the company back in the limelight' Looks risky...Sean Q may think they are worth a punt though ;-)


----------



## Fiskar (14 Jan 2012)

JOSPEN said:


> John Carris investments are chasing me to open a brokerage account, saying that they have the inside track on share investments etc. I will give them a go if they are genuine brokers. What is your experience? Did they give good advice? did you make any profits? Were you able to withdraw money? Are they genuine or just scam artisits?


 

Check them out on the SEC website, if they don't exist walk away. If they do then have a nice read through of who owns them, their disciplinary history and any ownership detail that the SEC have. Other than that I would walk away.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> How and why are they "chasing" you to open an account?


Could you please give a more direct answer to this, JOSPEN, and clarify your relationship to the company? I'm also curious as to why a small, recently-formed NYC stockbroking firm would be "chasing" you, never mind claiming to have the "inside line". 

They only registered their details with SEC last November. There's some further information (and a list of employees) on their own LinkedIn page. They say they were founded in 2009. But many of their senior personnel keep their LinkedIn profiles private, oddly. However, their President, , shows up on other sites and seems to have a few strings to his bow. He describes himself as a "digital marketing and ecommerce professional with 10+ years experience".


----------



## JOSPEN (16 Jan 2012)

I have no links to that company.  Last year, out of the blue, a broker phoned me offering a brokerage account with John Carris through which I could conduct US investments. Recently he phoned again and said a lot of his clients in Europe are using this a way to move funds into USD. He said they provide 'hot investment tips' based on extensive research and knowledge, better than enyone else's, etc etc - usual broker sales guff. 
It all sounds too easy and too good to be true, hence I want to find out if anyone else has experience of them.  
This old thread on askabutmoney is the only link to them I could find in Ireland, hence I joined askaboutmoney, to try and find out what 'TOWN' or anyone else has experienced with them.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jan 2012)

JOSPEN said:


> It all sounds too easy and too good to be true



Sums it up!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

JOSPEN said:


> .  Last year, out of the blue, a broker phoned me offering a brokerage account with John Carris through which I could conduct US investments. Recently he phoned again and said a lot of his clients in Europe are using this a way to move funds into USD. He said they provide 'hot investment tips' based on extensive research and knowledge, better than enyone else's, etc etc - usual broker sales guff.


I thought that such cold calling was illegal? Either way it all sounds dodgy to me. Avoid! I'd even consider flagging this sort of cold calling with _IFSRA _and/or the _Gardaí _if it was me.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the clarification, JOSPIN.

As the others have suggested, two words come to mind — "bargepole" and "twenty-foot".

I've had similar cold calls in the past, and these guys can be very insistent. I'd suggest you ask for his full name and position within the company, and then indicate that you intend to refer the matter to the IFSRA and the police.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Thanks for the clarification, JOSPIN.
> 
> As the others have suggested, two words come to mind — "bargepole" and "twenty-foot".


Only 20'?


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Jan 2012)

Ok, 6.096 metres...


----------



## piler (19 Apr 2012)

*John Cariss*

John Carris investments are also chasing me to open a brokerage account,  I get a call of some american calling himself Mozart every 2 months or so - nice enough guy but he will not convince me to  give him my account details and set up a transfer - owever I am intrigued as to how successful they are in making their clients rich - latest is backing corning gorilla glass GLW, shares are going to  $19 or $20 from $13 over next 6 weeks so they say but I still don't know how they get their fees , probably have to agree to retainer or 25% of profit plus costs.


----------



## Padraigb (19 Apr 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1234519&postcount=9


----------



## postman pat (19 Apr 2012)

wow impressive!, but i think i"ll stick to the post office!


 Pat


----------

